# Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee New n' Tasty



## Miro (1 Ottobre 2012)

CIOE'   uno dei giochi più belli della storia, rifatto in HD, posso morire felice  

Anche se uscirà in digital download ad Autunno 2013


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Ottobre 2012)

Oddio! No va beh spettacolo! Non ne sapevo nulla! E' uno dei giochi che ho amato alla follia.


----------



## Jino (11 Ottobre 2012)

Me lo ricordo bene, gioco strepitoso!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (11 Ottobre 2012)

gioco GENIALE


----------



## vota DC (12 Ottobre 2012)

Io tifavo per gli slig (che ci sono pure su Dune anche se diversi)


----------



## esjie (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ce l'avevo sul cd demo della Playstation presa nel natale 97, però non mi ha attirato più di tanto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Ottobre 2012)

questo me lo ricordo :O una pietra miliare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Ottobre 2012)

Non ci credo, proprio settimana scorsa pensavo perchè non riprendessero questa saga visto il suo successo


----------

